#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] zoom animation too short

## phillyd023

I am using the zoom animation to make text start huge starting offscreen and zooming back towards the center of the screen. the only options I have for zoom whether it be 1, 5 or 20 seconds the text fades away way too fast to even read it. is there a way to extend the zoom and not have it disappear?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I am not able to set something up like what you described. When I set up zoom for text, the text starts small and gets bigger until it reaches its normal size. I don't know what you mean by "text fades away" because fade is completely separate from zoom. I am not clear on how your text is disappearing.

Also in the Ribbon you can set your animation time for any duration you want, not just 1, 5, 20.

Please attach your file. If you don't want to attach the whole file, make a copy with just the slide having this zoom text.

----------


## AliGW

I agree, Jeff. It sounds to me as if there is more than one animation or transition at play here.

----------


## alansidman

Is this what you are working with?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## phillyd023

when I click on go advanced in the reply and then manage attachments I tried to upload a powerpoint file with just the one slide and the site here is telling me it is an invalid file. I made a quick video export from powerpoint and got the same results so I cant show you what I have.


I am using the animations/exit/zoom. What I am trying to do is have my text much larger than the viewing screen and zoom away so it appears the text is coming from the screen and moving away from the screen. if you have seen the opening to the 1984 Terminator movie that is what I am trying to accomplish. the problem I have with the exit/zoom animation is that regardless of which timing option I choose the text slowly disappears as it zooms away.

----------


## AliGW

TIP: change the file extension to .zip and try again. We can then change it back to have a look.

----------


## phillyd023

alansidman I have a little experience with VBA in excel, how does that work in powerpoint?

----------


## AliGW

See post #6 - you can attach the file here if you follow that.

----------


## phillyd023

Think that did it!

----------


## phillyd023

If it makes a little more sense .. in this attachment I have mad 2 slides. I want to use an exit/zoom style animation that starts with the text size on slide 1 and zooms away from the screen ending in the text size in slide 2.

hope this helps to clarify what I am trying to do. 

I appreciate the help all!

----------


## alansidman

My bad!  I didn't look at the sub forum and see that this is a PowerPoint issue.  You should probably disregard my post as it is meant to zoom in or out of an Excel Worksheet.

----------


## phillyd023

no problem alansidman I appreciate the response anyways!  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Bad news, I am afraid - your file is reported as corrupt and Powerpoint can't repair it.  :Frown:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I was able to open both files with no problems with PowerPoint 2016.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

The zoom animation you are using is an _exit_ effect. The purpose is to zoom out until the text is gone. One way to do what you want is to make a normal-sized copy of the text that remains after the first text zooms out. It's still not quite what you're after but it's closest you're going to get.

By the way the problem you stated does not seem to match your thread title. But if the time really is too short, just assign any time you want.

animationCapture.JPG

----------


## phillyd023

Thanks, Jazzer, I actually have that in place now. 


It is what it is. perhaps I can find another program to create the effect and make a video of it and import.


Thank you everyone for your help on this, I appreciate it.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I got it. There is an Emphasis effect called Grow/Shrink that does exactly what you want. You will need to tune the options. Here is an example.

----------


## phillyd023

Nice Jazzer!!!!!!!!!!!!! that will work!!!! I am going to use that!

Thank you all for the help I appreciate everything!!

----------


## xfinitycable

I was able to open both files with no problems with PowerPoint 2013.

----------

